# excision cyst perineum for a male



## aqualady1969 (Aug 2, 2012)

I get so confused with this do I use the 11400  series depending on the size? I code for general surgeons


----------



## hewitt (Aug 2, 2012)

By "...excised diameter 0.5 cm or less."


----------

